# 127.0.0.1 Sweet 127.0.0.1



## ajs1976 (Apr 15, 2005)

I saw this in kaith's signature and had to groan.  Any other Martial talk computer geeks in here with other sayings.

One I like is:  "There are 10 types of people in the world.  Those who understand binary and those who don't"


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 15, 2005)

:rofl:  Hey, I'm a geek.  I admit it.
I just don't wear the uniform anymore....they revolked my pocket protector after I had my eyes lasered.


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 15, 2005)

ok so someone wanna tell me what it is ...im one of thsoe who dont know binary (sp??) or even what that is


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 15, 2005)

127.0.0.1 is the address for "localhost".  Basically, it's you, to you, on a network.

10 is binary (base 2) notation for the number 2.  Each position can only be 0 or 1.
0 = 0
1 = 1
10 = 2
11 = 3
100 = 4
101 = 5
110 = 6
111 = 7
1000 = 8
etc.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 15, 2005)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> ok so someone wanna tell me what it is ...im one of thsoe who dont know binary (sp??) or even what that is


 01010001011100011100 = Binary

 0's and 1's

 So for numbers it is base 2

 0 = 0
 1 = 1
 10 = 2
 11 = 3
 100 = 4
 1000 = 8
 10000 = 16

 etc.


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 15, 2005)

fun stuff i think?


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 15, 2005)

Bugger, he beat me too it.

 umm...

 Let's add hexadecimal to add to the confusion 

 Base 16

 0 = 0
 1 = 1
 9 = 9
 A = 10
 F = 15
 10 = 16
 FF = 255


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 15, 2005)

ok again fun stuff that i will pry never remember or use


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 15, 2005)

Umm..Base 8?

1=1
7=7
10=8
17=15
20=16
30=24

LOL!!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 15, 2005)

Geek Poetry

roses are #FF0000
violets are #0000FF
all my base
are belong to you 



"When you find yourself in the company of a halfling and an ill-tempered Dragon, remember, you do not have to outrun the Dragon......you just have to outrun the halfling."



Oh, and prettymuch anything from http://www.thinkgeek.com

:rofl:


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 15, 2005)

Kaith - 

 Back on topic ,

 "The box said 'Requires Windows 95 or better'. So I installed LINUX.  "

 "There is only one satisfying way to boot a computer."

 "If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0"

 "Roses are #FF0000
Violets are #0000FF"

 "In a world without fences and walls, who needs Gates and Windows?  "

 Also seen "There's no place like 127.0.0.1  "


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 15, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> "In a world without fences and walls, who needs Gates and Windows? "


LOL!  I like that.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 15, 2005)

How about:  "The more Gates and windows you have, the the more ways there are to break into your house"


----------



## rutherford (Apr 15, 2005)

I've always had a soft spot for the various "Things you might hear if you had a Klingon programmer" lists.

Since I'm doing mostly QA management at my current contract, I've been especially fond of these recently:

_
Debugging? Klingons do not debug. Our software does not coddle the weak.

Our users will know fear and cower before our software! Ship it! Ship it and let them flee like the dogs they are!
_


----------



## PeachMonkey (Apr 15, 2005)

My current favorite is:

 "My other computer is your Linux box"


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 15, 2005)

Ahhh 
Home Sweet Home


----------



## arnisador (Apr 15, 2005)

"The use of COBOL dulls the mind, and therefore its teaching should be banned as a criminal offense." -Edsgar Dijkstra


----------



## Kreth (Apr 15, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> I've always had a soft spot for the various "Things you might hear if you had a Klingon programmer" lists.


My favorite:
What is this talk of 'release'? Klingons do not make software 'releases'. Our software 'escapes' leaving a bloody trail of designers and quality assurance people in its wake.

Jeff


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 15, 2005)

Kreth said:
			
		

> My favorite:
> What is this talk of 'release'? Klingons do not make software 'releases'. Our software 'escapes' leaving a bloody trail of designers and quality assurance people in its wake.
> 
> Jeff


 thats awesome lol


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 15, 2005)

Ya wanna talk geek do ya???

Here's a Picture of the Clock in my Livingroom.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 15, 2005)

BTW for the Binary challenged:

The Red one is displaying a time of 12:26, The Blue one says its 10:48


----------



## tsdclaflin (Apr 15, 2005)

My favorite oxymoron: "Microsoft Works"

The purpose of a software upgrade is to solve your past problems and to create your future ones.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 17, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Geek Poetry
> 
> roses are #FF0000
> violets are #0000FF
> ...





AWWW, Binary and Hex, and Oct, and then talking in colors . I am home and back in the old days. 

Thanks guys.

PS: Roses are #FF0000, I really always liked that one.  **Sniff**


----------

